# Introducing Charlie from Boeselager Kennels



## UofIowaGSD (Jun 2, 2010)

His registered name is Cain Vom Boeselager but we decided to call him Charlie. He's doing pretty good. We have one issue with our ex pen (he tries to knock it down) but crate training and being tethered to me has worked really well. 

Thanks for looking. I'm new at posting pics so I hope this works.



Pictures by UofIowaGSSD - Photobucket


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

He is adorable! Love the pictures!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Cutie forsure!


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Is that two different colored eyes I see?! How cool is that!? What a pretty pup


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

^exactly what i was thinking, different coloured eyes? either way, gorgeous pup


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Humm...two different colored eyes? I've never seen that in a PB GSD before. Neat!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

That's very different. I haven't seen that eaither... Very cut boy you there. I love "Charlie!"


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm think the eyes are just a trick of the light...He looks to have those slightly grayish eyes that pups have before their real eye color sets in. 

Cure puppy!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

What a handsome fella! I hope you guys are having a great time together.

I've seen some puppies with eyes that seem slightly different from each other in color -- sometimes it is just the way the light is catching the eyes. In other cases, it has almost always normalized completely as the pups mature.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Adorable!


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Cute pup, How old is he?


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww so cute. Thanks for posting!!!!


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

*Awww, there is 1 of my boy's  OMG People NO he doesn't have 2 different color eye's, My GAWD I can't believe you guy's!!!!! It's most likely how the camera hit with the light reflecting off of the snow, etc. Love the name Charlie too!!! Here is the last picture that we took of him at our place before he left to go to his new home, And another picture when he was a bit younger.. Do you see 2 different colored eye's in these picture's?? I'm Extremely Happy that he is doing sooo well with you and your family just in the short amount of time that you've had him )*


----------



## Malorey (Jan 8, 2011)

What a cutie. Hope you'll stay around so we can watch him grow!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

He is so cute!


----------



## UofIowaGSD (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'm sure I will stick around. This my first GSD and I've already learned a lot on this site. I've only raised Lab's before. It's been awhile since I had a puppy though. I'm sure I'm biased but I think is very adorable. 

He doesn't have two different color eyes. It's actually my lighting on my camera and I think the way the snow reflected with that pic. It was very bright out that day. I have seen dogs with two different colored eyes and it is cool. 

Charlie is 8 weeks. My family and I are very much in love with him already.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Aw poo, as soon as I seen him, I thought that was grey boy! He was my pick........:wub: That's if I were ready 100% for a pup right now. 

He sure is a cutie, enjoy him for you & I...............

Kelly, been watching things, nice litter. :wub:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is sooooooo cute!! of course I'm partial to those sable dawgs


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks Jen  This litter has been an exceptional one to have!!!! They have been going potty outside full time for almost 2 weeks now!!!! We are Extremely Happy with the puppies!!!! have some pups that can definitely go to working homes too!!!


----------

